# Upgraded the CPU from  core 2 duo T5250 to T9300 but the cpuZ & WEI scores went down



## niraz_1980 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dear all...
                I recently Upgraded my dell inspiron 1520 CPU from *core 2 duo T5250,1.5 GHz* to *T9300 2.5 GHz* but the cpuZ & WEI scores went down..*CPUZ shows 900MHz max(after disabling speedstep otherwise 600 MHZ only) with 4 multiplier*..the *WEI score for processor* calculations went down to *2.3 from earlier 4.8*...i also increased the ram from dual 2x1 GB to corsair 2x2GB cas 5 PC2 5300 but still the WEI score shows 2.9 from earlier 4.8...whats all this ?..can anybody please explain....*Is it that the processor & ram are not ok..?* or is it not supported on my motherboard..dell inc 0KY768,PM965 chipset...btw processor is properly seated over socket,thermal compound used was IC diamond 7..purchased the processor online from pc_bestbuy from ebay for 99$..*should i return the processor????* I there any utility where i cud really test my procesor speed i 've tried pm95,intel burn test etc..no change in core speed on cpu-z...also ,after enabling speedstep in bios sometimes in cpu-z the core speed rises to 2.5 ghz with 11 multiplier..i've posted snapshots for all..please tell me the reasons..u 're overclocker guys..plz help..!

regards
niraz


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2012)

probably the BIOS not recognizing the chip properly.


----------



## TC-man (Nov 23, 2012)

Did you upgrade the bios? I thought the latest bios for the Dell Inspiron 1520 is A09.


----------



## niraz_1980 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Upgraded the CPU from core 2 duo T5250 to T9300 but the cpuZ & WEI scores went down*

Yes...i have the latest bios ver A09..is it that i need to put even more less heatsink paste over the cpu than what i applied(as it is,i have applied just the optimum amount..not more neither less)..


----------



## TC-man (Nov 24, 2012)

niraz_1980 said:


> Yes...i have the latest bios ver A09..is it that i need to put even more less heatsink paste over the cpu than what i applied(as it is,i have applied just the optimum amount..not more neither less)..



And have you try clearing cmos/bios of your notebook after upgrading the CPU, either involving removing the battery or using some specific procedure for clearing the cmos (read more about it in the booklet of your Dell Inspiron 1520)? If not, try that first, and see if you are now getting the correct clock speed of the T9300.

Another possibility is that the CPU is throttling because of overheating. So make sure your cooling is sufficient for the T9300 which is in fact has a much higher clock speed (upgrading from 1.5 GHz to 2.5 GHz). As for thermal compound, I would say a pea size of thermal compound is enough.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm willing to bet what your seeing in CPUZ is normal. Just because you have a 2.5 ghz CPU doesn't mean it will run at 2.5ghz all the time. It'll only run at 2.5ghz when you need it to. To save electricity and reduce heat output, computers will downclock themselves when on idle or doing something that is not CPU intensive. Video cards do the same thing. 

About the WIE score, who really cares about WIE scores. They are meaningless really. The only scores that really matter are benchmark scores that are related to your regular use of the computer, ie. benchmarks from games you play.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 24, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> probably the BIOS not recognizing the chip properly.



This.

It is hard to make out on the tiny screenshot, but it looks like the bus speed is still running at 166MHz, the T9300 should be running at 200MHz.  This is definitely a motherboard issue.  The T9300 is a generation newer than the T5250, so it is likely the BIOS for the the laptop doesn't recognize the processor properly.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 24, 2012)

You swapped CPUs from a 65nm to a 45nm device. While they can use the same socket (PGA478)... and have a similar thermal rating 35W, there are two things to consider:

1./ The T9300 has a smaller die size... meaning that the 35W of heat is spread over a smaller area (and therefore needs a more effective cooler)
2./ The package of the T9300 may be of a very slightly different height

So... inspect and check very carefully how the cooler matches up with the new CPU. It might need a thin copper shim to bridge a small gap... and make sure the cooler is properly mounted with thermal paste. Don't over-paste to try to fill the gap.

A silly question perhaps, but worth checking... DID YOU REPLACE THE FAN CONNECTOR? Easily done... not reattaching the fan properly!

If you are using the latest BIOS, try using a monitoring program to check the speeds and speedstep. Since the BIOS did let you run it at 2.5Ghz, albeit only briefly, then there may be an issue with thermal management not being properly supported by the bios.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 24, 2012)

They are two different socket types. One is a PPGA478 and the other is a PGA478. You can get the info here:

T9300: http://ark.intel.com/products/33917/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T9300-(6M-Cache-2_50-GHz-800-MHz-FSB)

T5250: http://ark.intel.com/products/30786/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T5250-(2M-Cache-1_50-GHz-667-MHz-FSB)

Sorry but one will not work in the other socket. It will fit and boot, but you will not be able to configure the chip correctly.

If you can return the chip, then I would suggest that. If however you cannot return the T9300 chip you might try and sell it to recoup at least some of your investment.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 24, 2012)

For Core 2 mobile processors to work correctly, you need to have EIST - SpeedStep enabled in the bios.

If your bios does not recognize your CPU, it will usually set it to the default multiplier which is 6.  With SLFM - Super Low Frequency Mode enabled, you get an 8 multiplier but the bus speed gets dropped in half internally.  CPU-Z reports this as equivalent to a multiplier of 4.

You should be able to use ThrottleStop to increase the multiplier.  It writes multiplier information directly to the CPU so if the bios doesn't know anything about your CPU, it doesn't matter.  As long as you can boot up, ThrottleStop can take over and help out.

ThrottleStop 5.00 
http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/

To use it, put a check mark in the Set Multiplier box and set the VID voltage as high as possible and then set the multiplier as high as possible.  Push the Turn On button and away you go.  You can run a single thread of the built in TS Bench test to make sure your multiplier is increasing when under load.  Also make sure you are using the Windows high performance profile.  This is explained in the ThrottleStop docs.

Post some screen shots when you are done and let us know what your new WEI score is.  

stinger608: Good call.  It looks like it is working but this CPU will never run at its full speed because of the reduced front side bus speed.  If he can get the multiplier higher, at least it won't be quite as sluggish.

Also download the latest version of CPU-Z 1.62.  The maximum Intel Dynamic Acceleration (IDA) multiplier for a T9300 is 13.5 when a single core is active.  CPU-Z showing 16 looks like a bug.  For accurate results when using ThrottleStop, turn off CPU-Z.  Some of the older versions of CPU-Z like 1.61.x were using the same system monitoring timers which could interfere with ThrottleStop's results.


----------



## bencrutz (Nov 24, 2012)

check if you have a  "AC adapter not recognized" error in BIOS...

if so, replace the AC adapter


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 24, 2012)

Well spotten Stinger. I didnt initially spot the difference between PGA478 and PPGA478. How confusing for the regular consumer. Intel actually calls PPGA478 Socket P. It would be helpful if the ark.intel.com data actually used this to help differentiate the processors.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_P

The fact that the OP can get this to run is a positive sign. However, I'd want to check FSB voltages to make sure they are within scope of the new chip, and if the BIOS cant drive the multipler due to missing microcode definition, then perhaps unclewebb software solution will do the trick.

Whatever the situation, I'm curious on the result! Good luck


----------



## bencrutz (Nov 24, 2012)

lemonadesoda said:


> Well spotten Stinger. I didnt initially spot the difference between PGA478 and PPGA478. How confusing for the regular consumer. Intel actually calls PPGA478 Socket P. It would be helpful if the ark.intel.com data actually used this to help differentiate the processors.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_P
> 
> ...



T5250 and T9300 are using the same socket P

the chipset is 965 series (cant recall if it's GM or PM) that should support 200MHz FSB.

OP should check if the AC adaptor is recognized properly (as a 90W adapter) in the BIOS, and enable speedstep.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 24, 2012)

Run CPU-Z 1.62 and open up the motherboard tab.  It will show the chipset your motherboard is using.  I don't think it supports a 200 MHz FSB.  If the chipset does support that bus speed, you might have to do something like a pin mod to change the bus speed.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/har...90696-bsel-mod-socket-p-explained-photos.html

This gets a little bit beyond a simple CPU swap.


----------



## bencrutz (Nov 24, 2012)

unclewebb said:


> Run CPU-Z 1.62 and open up the motherboard tab.  It will show the chipset your motherboard is using.  I don't think it supports a 200 MHz FSB.  If the chipset does support that bus speed, you might have to do something like a pin mod to change the bus speed.
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/har...90696-bsel-mod-socket-p-explained-photos.html
> 
> This gets a little bit beyond a simple CPU swap.



i honestly dont think it will do.

bsel mod is to force processor run at higher than the default FSB, and only works in non intel chipset (in the case of mobile platform)


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 24, 2012)

BSEL mod tricks the chipset into thinking the CPU is asking for a different FSB. So the chipset needs to support the higher FSB. The CPU doesnt have to.  You bascially OC the CPU by one FSB notch. It works on Intel chipsets.

Example. (and from personal experience, I do this) take a Xeon E5420 at 2.5GHz, BSEL mod it to run at 3.0GHz. Works only if the chipset supports the higher FSB.

Regarding socket P. Well, one site Intel says one thing. And another site CPU World says something else. How confusing for everyone.  I don't know these processors or this chipset family so I won't take a view either way... except that the OP did get it running at the expected higher multiplier... but only for a very short while.  I am still leaning on the view this is a thermal management issue. Either physical... the processor cooler isnt mounted successfully, or fan, or a software/firmware issue, where thermal management is kicking in at the wrong time... wrong voltage etc. etc.

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 24, 2012)

A BSEL mod isn't going to help anything here.  As has been mentions, the chipset has to support the higher FSB, and the mod tricks the motherboard into running a higher FSB by making the CPU ask for the higher FSB.  In the OP's case, he is already using a CPU that is asking for a 200FSB, and the motherboard isn't giving it because the motherboard/chipset doesn't support 200FSB.


----------



## Pehla (Nov 24, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> They are two different socket types. One is a PPGA478 and the other is a PGA478



this!! u should reasearch before buying cpu...,if u can return it!!


----------



## niraz_1980 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Upgraded the CPU from core 2 duo T5250 to T9300 but the cpuZ & WEI scores went down*

Thanks everybody for showing such a great interest,at least that's what is truly expected of the Tech enthusiasts...seems the bloodbath has already started, but let me tell you.. that i had all the money to buy even the latest config laptops..but still i thought , naaaahhh...thats isn't what i want to do..i want to upgarde the machine as well as my understanding of these systems & see for myself what i gained..now even its a 50-50 situation right now,i still won't give up that easily..now few things that i would like to share with you all are:

*1.@stinger608 & @unclewebb & @lemonadesoda:* Thanks 4 such gr8 concern..now,What i understand is that PGA478 & PPGA478 are the same thing.even over my socket its written mPGA478 MN... plz refer the page; http://www.intel.com/support/processors/sb/cs-009863.htm & http://www.ehow.com/info_8759207_difference-between-ppga478-pga478.html

*@unclewebb & @newtekie1:*Definitely,i'll use throttlestop & let us all know..also i'm using CPU-Z 1.62 ver only.also my Mobo can surely run @ 200Mhz FSB (Dell inc.model no.0KY768 PM965 chipset)

*@lemonadesoda & @BarbaricSoul:*as u can check from the snaps T9300 is actually larger in size than T5250.also i have posted a snap of the paste used.actually cooling is no the issue as my core temp's are 40/42 only with VID at 0.95 V(which is the minimal value & the real hidden concern i presume).fan comes up at certain intervals as per usage but core speed even afer disabling speed step gets fixed to 900 Mhz in BIOS and is not editable...quest. is why only 900 MHZ of 2.5 GHZ.

*2.@bencrutz*: you have come closest to my suppositions...now i kept wondering why even after running sisoftware & 3DMark 6 why the core VID doesn't rise to propel the cores..& i found yesterday 4AM ..that my 9-cell battery was dead long ago..but found my 90 Watt AC adaptor isn't being recognised anymore...now see 

a.My battery : worthless unknown to bios
b.charger : unknown to bios

so,it might be that the bios is not throttling up the cpu core speed coz of unknown charging device & putting it always at lowest 0.95 volts as a measure to save CPU.

Need to arrange charger & battery as well (more pennies to go n what if  newtekie1 is right a mobo issue,then what..A new processor or a new laptop)..lets see how far my zeal for the ultimate truth goes ...

Well thanks for all ur advices.. please post any of any..iest  single click of idea that my trigger it all correct in one shot..will keep u all posted..niraz..!!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 24, 2012)

niraz_1980 said:


> @unclewebb & @newtekie1efinitely,i'll use throttlestop & let us all know..also i'm using CPU-Z 1.62 ver only.also my Mobo can surely run @ 200Mhz FSB (Dell inc.model no.0KY768 PM965 chipset)



You are correct, I just looked it up.  The chipset also supports the T9300 according to Intel.  _However_, that doesn't mean Dell supports the processor with their BIOS.  Dell likes to not add support for newer/better processor to their BIOSes, locking the user into a select few processors.



Pehla said:


> this!! u should reasearch before buying cpu...,if u can return it!!



They're both Socket P processors, this is not a socket compatibility issue.  If it was a socket issue the computer wouldn't even post.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 24, 2012)

Does CPU-Z show the PM 965 chipset or is it the GM965 chipset with integrated graphics?

http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...0?driverId=CJH5H&osCode=WW1&fileId=2731105440

http://ark.intel.com/products/29821/Intel-82GM965-Graphics-and-Memory-Controller

The chipset supports the 800 MHz bus speed but if the bios does not recognize your CPU, it will probably default to 667 MHz instead.  

You need EIST to be enabled to adjust the multiplier and voltage.  The bios might disable EIST when it has a CPU that it doesn't know what to do with it which can leave the CPU locked at the minimum multiplier and VID.  

When there is a problem with the power adapter, some Dell laptops use clock modulation throttling as well as the minimum multiplier which really kills performance.  Hopefully ThrottleStop can help out.


----------



## niraz_1980 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Upgraded the CPU from core 2 duo T5250 to T9300 but the cpuZ & WEI scores went down*

*yes @@unclewebb & @newtekie1:*throttlesop has helped me out and now after slightly increasing the VID volts & multiplier to 8..finally cpu-z now continuously shows 1.3 Ghz at 6.5 multiplier even wei scores for RAM & CPU have gone slightly up..temp's have increased a bit to 44 from 41 deg C..just as i was typing the core speed finally increased upto 1.5 ghz at 8 multiplier..have alook at the snaps & WEI soared even beter at CPU cps at 4.4 & RAM at 4.9...now i need to know why is this happening ..you may be right bout the bios being old..but lets keep trying ..let me get the battery & adapter straight first & we'll see..btw the chipset is PM965 (refer the snapshot)
    Went upto 12.5 multiplier ,2.5 GHZ at throttlestop & the WEI soared even better cpu & ram becomes 6.0,at 92% cpu loading the temp's reached a maximum of 54-55 deg C,fans kicked at >46 C..refer snaps..


----------



## Pehla (Nov 25, 2012)

im sry but i still think its socket issue here is socket for t9300 (Sockets Supported BGA479, PGA478)
and here is for t5250 (Sockets Supported PPGA478) its even made in diferent litography..
t5250 is 65nm and t9300 45nm..
maybe with some bios update it could work.. but i dont think he is going to have updated bios..


----------



## bencrutz (Nov 25, 2012)

Pehla said:


> im sry but i still think its socket issue here is socket for t9300 (Sockets Supported BGA479, PGA478)
> and here is for t5250 (Sockets Supported PPGA478) its even made in diferent litography..
> t5250 is 65nm and t9300 45nm..
> maybe with some bios update it could work.. but i dont think he is going to have updated bios..



i dont think the issue is socket  related.
have had upgraded one of this to T8XXX (can't recall, laptop is no longer in my possession)
while it's not a T9XXX gen, but i believe they are the very same silicon, same lithography 

@ OP: report back if you had replace the adapter and battery


----------



## niraz_1980 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Upgraded the CPU from core 2 duo T5250 to T9300 but the cpuZ & WEI scores went down*



bencrutz said:


> i dont think the issue is socket  related.
> have had upgraded one of this to T8XXX (can't recall, laptop is no longer in my possession)
> while it's not a T9XXX gen, but i believe they are the very same silicon, same lithography
> 
> @ OP: report back if you had replace the adapter and battery



   Just ordered the Dell original Slim AC Power Adapter 90 W over ebay.in & still searching for 85Wh,7200 mAh FK890,Inspiron 1520 battery..over ebay.
   Most probably the adapter thing would do the trick..or else have locked onto a Intel core2Duo T7800,2.6 GHz,800 FSB,merom architecture cpu over the ebay.
   Problem is that i can't re-flash the BIOS till i have the battery charged & my battery is well dead since 2008( I actually had my m/c ,24x7 on DL\UL so the battery was always on power & donno when it died )..coz maybe after multiple hardware changes, simultaneously(I've upgraded the CPU,RAM increased to 4GB matched pair CL5,upgrded to discrete 256 MB nVidia 8600 M GT video card), re-flashing may be necessary even though its 2008 ver.only & i have the latest BIOS too..


----------



## niraz_1980 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Upgraded the CPU from core 2 duo T5250 to T9300 but the cpuZ & WEI scores went down*



Pehla said:


> im sry but i still think its socket issue here is socket for t9300 (Sockets Supported BGA479, PGA478)
> and here is for t5250 (Sockets Supported PPGA478) its even made in diferent litography..
> t5250 is 65nm and t9300 45nm..
> maybe with some bios update it could work.. but i dont think he is going to have updated bios..



Sir,I have already made clear in the above links that PGA478 & PPGA478 are the same things just the construction material is different..As for lithography, you must read the *Moore's law for transistors*.."_Moore's law, the observation made by Gordon Moore, co-founder of the Intel Corp., in a 1965 magazine article that the number of transistors per square inch on a microprocessor chip had doubled each year since the integrated circuit had been invented. This led Moore to predict that the number of transistors on a chip would double every 18 months-a time interval he later revised to every two years. Technically an axiom rather than a law, the prediction was subsequently dubbed Moore's law by the American physicist Carver Mead. The law became something of a self-fulfilling prophecy as microchip and electronics manufacturers competed to develop faster, smaller, and cheaper electronic devices; by the early 21st cent., the number of transistors on a typical memory chip had gone far beyond 1 billion. It is generally accepted that technological improvements in miniaturization and microelectronics will reach a point where circuits are only a few atoms wide, making it physically impossible to make them even smaller. To maintain the pace projected by Moore's law, new technologies such as quantum computers, optical switches, and spintronics will need to be developed."_

        So u see.. its more about reducing the size & power reqmt.of transistors with passing time & simultaneously increasing the transistor density..as a consequence,the power dissipation is reduced the size of processor is reduced,its functionality is increased..
         Lemme aarrange the power adaptor & then we'll conclude whether its a BIOS issue or not...
        BTW thanks to *@unclewebb *,that by using the throttlestop 5 ,its clear for sure that my processor can work at max speeds with stable temps...just what needs to be discovered is that why this core stepping is not going in Auto mode..


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 25, 2012)

> The maximum Intel Dynamic Acceleration (IDA) multiplier for a T9300 is 13.5



As I mentioned before, the T9300 supports a built in feature where it can use a 13.5 multiplier when a single core is active.  On the Core i processors, this feature is called Intel Turbo Boost but when this feature first came out in the Core 2 Duo, it was called Intel Dynamic Acceleration.  To access this feature you need to have the Set Multiplier value in ThrottleStop set to 13.5.  You will have to increase the VID voltage a little as well to maintain full load stability.  Make sure Disable Turbo in ThrottleStop is *NOT* checked so your CPU can access this feature.  Some laptops will disable IDA in the bios but I think your problem is just a ThrottleStop setup issue.

Once you have ThrottleStop set up correctly, try running a benchmark like HyperPI.

http://virgilioborges.com.br/hyperpi/

Set this benchmark so it only uses 1 core of your CPU.  This will allow the second core to spend most of its time asleep as the benchmark is running which allows the active core to spend the majority of its time using the Intel Dynamic Acceleration feature.  Post a screen shot of ThrottleStop and HyperPI while a 1M benchmark is running.  This will confirm if IDA is working or not.

If downloading and running HyperPi is too much work, just run a single thread of the TS Bench.  Click on the 32M button and post a screen shot of ThrottleStop while that benchmark is in progress.  

I think the problem is that your bios does not recognize your CPU.  When that happens, it usually sets the multiplier at the minimum safe default value which is 6 and it also sets the VID voltage at the minimum value.  ThrottleStop lets you get beyond that limitation by writing multiplier and VID values directly to the CPU after you boot up.

Edit: Your CPU is running fine.  It does not look like you have a power adapter problem or a socket problem.  The only problem is that your bios does not know what a T9300 is.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 25, 2012)

unclewebb said:


> As I mentioned before, the T9300 supports a built in feature where it can use a 13.5 multiplier when a single core is active.  On the Core i processors, this feature is called Intel Turbo Boost but when this feature first came out in the Core 2 Duo, it was called Intel Dynamic Acceleration.  To access this feature you need to have the Set Multiplier value in ThrottleStop set to 13.5.  You will have to increase the VID voltage a little as well to maintain full load stability.  Make sure Disable Turbo in ThrottleStop is *NOT* checked so your CPU can access this feature.  Some laptops will disable IDA in the bios but I think your problem is just a ThrottleStop setup issue.
> 
> Once you have ThrottleStop set up correctly, try running a benchmark like HyperPI.
> 
> ...



that would probably work great in his circumstance, however I don't believe his motherboard/system is ever going to support the 800FSB.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 25, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> that would probably work great in his circumstance, however I don't believe his motherboard/system is ever going to support the 800FSB.



Did you look at his screen shot?  The 965 chipset supports that bus speed just fine.  I think his original screen shot when he was using an older version of CPU-Z was wrong.  CPU-Z 1.62 is reporting the correct bus speed.

His CPU is running at its rated speed.  All he needs to do now is enable IDA so it can run a little faster yet.

Edit: His WEI CPU score went up from 2.3 to 6.0 so his CPU is definitely running a lot faster than during his original post.

niraz_1980: There is one more trick that ThrottleStop lets you do.  Intel only intended one core to get a boost in speed when running single threaded apps and using IDA.  With ThrottleStop, you can lock both cores at the 13.5 multiplier so both cores will be running at:

13.5 X 199.44 MHz = 2692.44 MHz

That's better performance than Dell or Intel ever intended.  You don't have to worry about heat at idle when set up like this because the 45nm CPUs will automatically go into one of the deeper sleep states like C3.  Just make sure the VID is set high enough so your CPU is 100% stable.

For this trick to work you need to boot up with EIST disabled in the bios.  Once booted up, start up ThrottleStop, enable EIST, set the multiplier to 13.5 and then right mouse click on ThrottleStop and there will be a secret menu item called Start Dual IDA or something like that.  Select that and if your CPU is idle, it will try to lock both cores at the 13.5 multiplier.  Once both cores are at 13.5, it will disable EIST to lock the CPU at that speed.  Thanks to someone for this trick.  It's looking like your upgrade was a wise choice after all.  

You can find lots of info about Dual IDA on NotebookReview
http://forum.notebookreview.com/win...c-acceleration-ida-both-cores-core-2-duo.html

The Inspiron 1520 and the T9300 both support Dual IDA so you should be good to go.
http://forum.notebookreview.com/win...ida-both-cores-core-2-duo-15.html#post6646598


----------



## niraz_1980 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Upgraded the CPU from core 2 duo T5250 to T9300 but the cpuZ & WEI scores went down*

Dear Friends..
                        I am Back from the Coma...!!! After a long reign of anticipation..I finally recd.my new Dell 90 W adaptor p/no.MK947 & guess what...?????? Here lies the answer to all our prayers...*My Processor C2D T9300@2.5 GHz actually started to work full fledged & in complete auto mode*..so that concludes..

1.) There was nothing wrong with the MOBO or PM965 chipset,It can support 800 FSB.
2.) There was no compatibility issue regarding PPGA478/PGA478 Socket..it is the same thing.
3.) There was nothing like 65(Merom) to 45(Penryn) nm transition issue considering the TDP & socket are appropriate.

& lastly,The BIOS was always recognising the processor from the begining(otherwise it won't POST),it was just that the BIOS was unable to retrieve any information about my battery (dead) & charger so as a preventive measure it was running the cpu on the lowest Default multiplier & VID..Also,there was nothing like newer processor-old mobo etc..coz i now feel once a processor fits into a socket.. it succeeds ,there and then,infact once a processor has a socket type mentioned to it..any m/c's (having that socket type) latest BIOS update would know the processor identity & operations.

            So,finally my *"Quest for the Ultimate Truth"* stands rewarded..not to mention with all of your support..& as a result of which its concluded that even an outdated processor like intel core2duo T5250@1.5 GHz can be updated to a respectable T9300@2.5 GHz(_In a laptop & even by a novice like me_) & an almost extinct m/c like Dell Inspiron 1520 could be revived & brought foth to match & compete with the best of the DDR2 & some DDR3 age Inspirons & Other HP,IBM devices..My m/c is now zoomingly snappy...I have posted my 3Dmark06 scores,my WEI & CPU-Z data snapshots..

          However during the intel burn test the cpu achieved temp of 78-79 deg C,which is quite high..but anyways the idle range is still 43-50 C only..*would like to specially thank unclewebb,bencrutz & newtekie1 for their consistent worthy opinions.*

would surely keep posted on my future endeavors..Neeraj Vishwakarma from India


----------



## niraz_1980 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Upgraded the CPU from core 2 duo T5250 to T9300 but the cpuZ & WEI scores went down*

I however forgot to admit that in this process of upgradation & coming across you guys & reading about your system specs...I have started to feel like "Living in the Iron Age"..Very soon for sure i will get a Powerful m/c like no other (A Desktop this time )with the best available configuration even if it takes to drain every penny of my savings..(Ooops i think i've gone crazy too fast )...but truly just can't help it..whenever i come across any m/c something starts happening to me..& those mammoth CPU benchmark & 3D mark scores in the vicinity of 20-30,000 just drives me nuts(I can't just be satisfied with 3500)..I spent approx.230 USD for this endeavor of reviving my laptop & i'm happy about it..happy coz i learnt a lot during this process,came across you guys,did things for myself & did it right, but on the specifications front,the technology has moved far far beyond..so i'm looking forward o catch up with it soon..


----------



## dhdude (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm glad to see you worked things out from a hardware perspective! You say your WEI scores went down? Have you used a tool like CPUZ or tmonitor to measure your CPU speeds to see if your laptop is throttling them or not?


----------



## bencrutz (Dec 5, 2012)

that's nice bro.
congratz for the (finally) successful upgrade


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 5, 2012)

Too bad you didn't take my advice and get Dual IDA mode working for you.  Seeing both cores running at 2692.44 MHz with the 13.5 multiplier, now that would have made my day!  

ThrottleStop would also let you lower your core voltage at the same time so there would not have been any increase in heat with this increase in performance.  A win win situation.  Maybe next time.


----------



## niraz_1980 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Upgraded the CPU from core 2 duo T5250 to T9300 but the cpuZ & WEI scores went down*



unclewebb said:


> Too bad you didn't take my advice and get Dual IDA mode working for you.  Seeing both cores running at 2692.44 MHz with the 13.5 multiplier, now that would have made my day!
> 
> ThrottleStop would also let you lower your core voltage at the same time so there would not have been any increase in heat with this increase in performance.  A win win situation.  Maybe next time.



Sorry mate..but i was hesitant to throttle up the cpu's that far,but yeah once for like 2 min.i did it .surely i'll do it again & post a screenshot soon..btw i could  never forget that it was throttlestop only which kept my hopes high during the "nothing seems working"period..


----------



## niraz_1980 (Dec 5, 2012)

dhdude said:


> I'm glad to see you worked things out from a hardware perspective! You say your WEI scores went down? Have you used a tool like CPUZ or tmonitor to measure your CPU speeds to see if your laptop is throttling them or not?



Actually WEI went down was a past case where my cpu wasn' t working up & my cpu & ram scores were like 3.2 now they are a respectable 6 & i don't really care for the graphic low score of 4.7


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 5, 2012)

With any car or CPU I get my hands on, I always have to see what it will do flat out.  Come on, make an old man happy.  Let's see what your T9300 can really do with the help of ThrottleStop.  

When I was first playing with this Dual IDA trick, I locked my T8100 at the 11.5 multi on both cores instead of the default 10.5 multiplier.  By reducing the core voltage at the same time, temperatures were great.  My old T8100 runs faster and cooler than Intel or Dell shipped it.

http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/3025/ts3m.png

Not many overclocked laptops are Prime stable on both cores at those temps.


----------



## niraz_1980 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Upgraded the CPU from core 2 duo T5250 to T9300 but the cpuZ & WEI scores went down*



unclewebb said:


> With any car or CPU I get my hands on, I always have to see what it will do flat out.  Come on, make an old man happy.  Let's see what your T9300 can really do with the help of ThrottleStop.
> 
> When I was first playing with this Dual IDA trick, I locked my T8100 at the 11.5 multi on both cores instead of the default 10.5 multiplier.  By reducing the core voltage at the same time, temperatures were great.  My old T8100 runs faster and cooler than Intel or Dell shipped it.
> 
> ...



So okay..finally i locked both the cores in dual IDA as you said at 13.5 multiplier & u are right the temperatures are lower (idle state) even at full 2.6 Ghz OC'd.also i ran intel burn test but the temp at the full load were not too different..now what..but definitely u have suggested a very good way of overclocking..thanks & the cpu seemed very stable btw.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting that.  I always like seeing some free performance.  Did you try running WEI in Dual IDA?

You might be able to run reliably with a little less voltage.  Maybe setting VID to 1.10 would be enough.  This helps keep the full load heat down.  You just need to adjust voltage when EIST is enabled and then you can go back into Dual IDA.  1.05 was enough for my T8100 but it runs a little slower than your CPU so you will likely need more than that.

It's a fun little trick without any negative side effects.

Edit: I just noticed that your first screen shot shows clock modulation throttling being used at 75%.  That should always be at 100%.  Use ThrottleStop to correct that Dell issue.

Many Dell laptops drop down to 75% when switching from AC to battery power for about 5 or 10 seconds and then switch back to 100%.  That's OK.  Any other time though, it's just a sign that your CPU is being slowed down for no particular reason.  Common problem in many Dell laptops.


----------

